# White's tree frog shedding



## HannahM

I have white's tree frog and he always seems to be sheding, i was wondering if anyone new how oftern a white's it ment to shed their skin?
Thanks


----------



## TheToad888

Mine used to shed about once a month. Maybe there's something irritating his skin on the tank? Or maybe it's a growth thing.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101

I think the skin it's shedding off is to retain moisture when it's dry. Usually if you mist them they'll start sloughing.


----------



## HannahM

How oftern do u mist and what is ur humidity levels?


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101

Well I don't have Whites so not to sure sorry, I would think around 70% humidity but i'm not to sure. Also I should think misting like once every evening should be ok, this is what I do with my Green Tree Frogs.


----------



## Wolfenrook

70% humidity is too high for White's, 50-60% is more than enough.

As to shedding, they shed as often as they need to. Slow growing, less shedding, fast growth, more shedding. Perhaps have a look at how fat your frog is? A photo would help us to advise you.

Oh and yes, I have White's tree frogs. 

Ade


----------



## HannahM

Lol, 
He's defantly not overweight i can tell you that alot of white's on the internet are overweight and i don't want mine like that + they do not move around as much when they are overweight, he is still young i have only had him about 2-3 months i think and i think he was something like 4months ish when i got him.


----------



## HannahM

Ooh and his humidity is at around 50-60% so im fine there


----------



## Wolfenrook

Sounds fine. He's probably just still growing fast.

Ade


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101

ahh right, didn't realise they shed to grow, being that Horned Frogs slough I thought it would be the same for other frogs.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Yeah, they shed to keep it healthy. Having read your other thread, I doubt it has anything to do with growth, and is more likely to get rid of all the nasties you are putting into his skin by regularly handling him.

Ade


----------



## HannahM

Thanks for your help


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101

Ahh this isn't my thread, I don't handle my froggies lol


----------



## Wolfenrook

I'm glad you understand I'm just trying to help Hannah. 

Seriously though, cut back the handling to a bare minimum. I know it seems like they like it, heck mine will jump on me given the chance, but it's not good for them. Much like me, I like chips, but they're not good for me. lol

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Ahh this isn't my thread, I don't handle my froggies lol


Ner bud, was replying to Hannah. Few frog keepers do handle beyond the bare minimum required. I think Hannah has been getting some iffy advice though and they've led her in an unfortunate direction is all.

Ade


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101

ahh right sorry lol, sorry for nicking the thread but, how does the shedding of the skin help keep them healthy? genuine question as I would have thought once any nasties were absorbed through the skin it wouldn't be that easy to remove?
Cheers


----------



## HannahM

I only do handle the bare minimum, as i said on the other thread i only handle once a month when cleaning, and even then its to transfer him from his viv to a tempory viv, then check him, then back into viv, a minute or so, think that can be classed as bare minimum.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Yeah sounds ok. I'll stick with my original then, that's it's some kind of response to rapid growth with him been a young frog. Mine certainly shed more when they were younger than they do now.

As to how it helps keep the skin healthy, well it helps if the skin is too wet, or if there is too much mucous on it, or to get rid of irritants etc etc.

Ade


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101

Ok mate cheers for that, doing an animal course later in the year so interested in this kind of stuff. 
Thanks


----------

